# first attemp at handling a baby snake, With added stress.



## dandandan (Sep 5, 2008)

Just need some advice really Ive had my corn for a week yesterday, shes now 10 weeks old. i bought her Viv on eBay a right bargain as it came with3 digital thermometers water dishes bulb and hides, for 20 quid so i thought i did OK myself. 

So anyway there was some tape on the side from where the previous owners thermostat probe had been, so being a t:censor:t thought nothing of it, until two days later when i found little Ebay (A very original snake name) stuck and suspended from the side of the her Viv in sellotape.

So i managed to free her (and to anyone who ever finds there self in this predicament use vegetable oil, works like a charm) but i think Ive just really p:censor:ssed her off, so ive left her for another 4 days. she did feed the day after but while feeding she hissed and shook her tail violenly but i think this is just because i was a bit to close with the tweezers and shes used to having it left there, but i wanted to see her eat just to make sure, and for my own weird pleasure.

So basically i wanted to know if anything like this has happened to anyone, and just advice on how to go about handling her for th first time, and wether to leave her for a couple of days as shes to feed the day after tommorrow, so if anyone has any advice then please help it will be appriciated. but if you just want to call me bad names and say i dont deserve a snake, i know how stupid ive been.

Thanks.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

its normal for a young snake to behave like that - they're pre-programmed to think everything wants to eat them, and because they're in a viv with nowhere to run thats the next best thing.

.....and I know how you feel about the tape, I found out the hard way too  Evil stuff.


----------



## bluerain (Jun 7, 2008)

Yup...Typical, im a hard corn and im gonna bite you thing!! Dont be put of, just scoop her up and im sure she"ll be fine. good luck!!


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

you probably wont even feel the bite if she does get you, at 10 weeks old I should think she is still fairly small?


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

My snake is too much of a girl to even stand up for herself and do that.

She just runs away instead, would much rather she just sat there and tried to be angry at me, alot easier to scoop her out that way.

And we all have to learn, but tape is evil. Sounds like you got off lightly because sometimes it can cause alot of damage to scales.

I'm sure eBay will be fine, just hoik her out, let her have an explore and show her that you're not out to eat her, hopefully they'll learn in the end


----------



## dandandan (Sep 5, 2008)

well thanks for everybody's help on this thread, Its strange tho, a lot of people Ive spoken to have said that they have had a snake in tape, but never seem to warn you of the dangers before hand,


----------



## miss-attitude (Jun 13, 2008)

*little biters!*

poor lil thing must have thought she had been in a right predicament! lil corns are feisty i found it hillarious when our aalayia did that, the firt few times you handle your corn will react this way but once they realise you mean them no harn they will calm down. a snake of the age of yours will not break the skin and if it des strike you wont feel it, it will feel like a lil tap nothing more. once you are used to pocking up ur lil one when it goes into striking pose hold your hand up infront they ont attack anything b igger than themselves our corn is 18 months old now and has never biten past 12 weeks old and we have always used this method which was recomened by one of the heads of the zoological societie in scotland who is based in falkirk.
may you and your lil one have a long life together :2thumb:

pix up lease :mf_dribble:


----------



## kailogan (Oct 22, 2008)

aww bless less she fine , we just got our corn sanke 2 weeks a go, i could not say how old she is , she a baby still, i try to pick her up,, but she back off from us , we were told to let her settle in the viv 1st, befor we try to pick her up, as she had to get use to the viv,


----------



## Repta (Jul 29, 2008)

dandandan said:


> advice on how to go about handling her


I don't have a corn but I do have a hatchling that I'm learning to handle - the other King we have is much bigger so she's a dream to handle so I'm learning how to deal with such a small snake (it's the fear of scaring or hurting HIM that does it)

Top trick - don't flinch when they have a little spaz. They flinch, you counter flinch, they flinch again, you flinch again, they flinch, so you flinch and so on and so forth. It only takes about 5 minutes of doing this for both parties to be exhausted and too stressed to continue.

Dive in, grab her, hold her close and I swear a little tag will be fine.


----------



## calsmum22 (Sep 30, 2008)

just get in there and pick it up, you wont even feel it bite you if it does.


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

I too was scared to death of my first bite, but when it happens its not that bad, nothing we can say can convince you of this, it just has to happen. :lol2:

Good Luck! :2thumb:


----------



## Chimp (Sep 23, 2006)

One day i thought id get my 2ft bci out and take some photos, seconds later my snake managed to sandwich his self at the top of the pencil holders in my mums mates 150 year old armoire.

Thinking Noah had gone down the back of it me and my mum turned it upside down then to get inside the armoire used screwdrivers and whrenched out the pencil holder part only to find him trapped in a centimetre gap and biting the armoire in pain. 

Eventually we managed to free him without hurting him even more. He has a small scar on his back and hated me for over a week but thankfully had no internal injuries. 

The worst part is she now wants the armoire back and I have to explain why its broken. bring on the wood glue:whistling2:


----------



## bunny86 (Sep 17, 2008)

My husband and I went through the same thing our lavender corn managed to get itself stuck to some tape, and when I say stuck I thought it was well and truly screwed. However after about 1/2 hour of hard work we got the tape off. The corn was in a bit of shock for the next couple of days, he never bit though. One year later he is absolutely fine and a right little pig.


----------

